# Ohio river largemouth?



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any one been catchin any largemouth or smallmouth on the ohio? Seems like the main river has been up all year. Just kinda curious what they have been biteing on I have not fished the river all year and I got talked into fishin a bfl tourney in maysville so any advice would help thanks.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

bass fished gallipolis pool yesterday...very muddy water everywhere...went about 3 miles up racoon creek...caught two small spots and nice striper about 17"...highlight was catching a shovel on powerbait chiggercraw and a blue cat on a crank.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kmjjack (Aug 8, 2013)

Just curious, what did the shovel weigh? Looks great!


----------



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

Been large mouth fishing ever so often generally in between the byrd dam and Huntington.. It has been slow man
.. generally a 3 fish trip . Most of my fish.have came out of the rocky bank on the Oh side right below the dam. Biggest of the year from the river was a 2.5 lber in these same rocks This year all river large mouth I have caught have been about the size of the one attached. Hot baits have been a silver floating rebel minnow. A large rebel cricket. A bomber model a in a bass minnow color zoom green pumpkin trickworms rigged weightless.... pm or comment me where ur generally fishin at and ill let you know.some spots I always hit.


----------



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

I just saw you said Maysville that is foreign territory to me unfortunately .


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Went out yesterday was around the racetrack area and just shy of the beaver creek inlet - mostly smallies couple descents keepers the rest were keepers but in the line . We got all of ours on drop shot rigs


----------



## Blobuk (Aug 12, 2013)

I fish down near Maysville and this has been one of the best years I can remember on the river. Catching a lot more smallmouth than usual.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

we had a good day at weigh in sunday, we took 8th, 9 something won it, we had 7.05 in 5 fish, one guy had 7.07 in 4 fish, big bass was down to only almost 4 lbs. but they are in tehre and ready to catch, just got to modify your tactics, we must have tossed back 10 shorts and a mean bluegill, culled 3.


----------



## lancehildebrandt (Aug 19, 2013)

GirthBrooks said:


> pm or comment me where ur generally fishin at and ill let you know.some spots I always hit.


Hey man,

I'll be fishing the TBF Northern Divisional on the Ohio River September 1-6. We are fishing Pike Island Pool, Hannibal Pool, and Willow Island Pool.

Any suggestions on that area? I've never fished there.


----------

